# Cedar Point



## riverdees05 (May 28, 2006)

Where is a good place to stay that is reasonable for access to Cedar Point?  We will have two adults and three children.  What else is there to do in the area?


----------



## wauhob3 (May 28, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to stay that is reasonable for access to Cedar Point?  We will have two adults and three children.  What else is there to do in the area?



http://www.kelleysisland.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2006)

Riverdee,

Don't have lodging suggestions.

However,For more information on Lake Erie State Parks, visit
http://www.ohiodnr.com/parks/parks/lakeerie.htm

In addition to Kelley's Island, a visit to Put-In-Bay on South Bass Island is vfun.
Here's a link to JetExpress - a fast catamaran that will take you to both Put-In-Bay and Kelley's Island
http://www.jet-express.com/

and for more info about Put-in-Bay,Ohio

If you go to Put-In-Bay be sure to visit the Perry Victory and International Peace Memorial.

Have fun - the roller coasters at Cedar Point are awesome!


Richard


----------



## jerseygirl (May 28, 2006)

My college roommates have been getting together every year for 20-something years.  Last year, we met at:

http://www.sbresort.com/south-beach-resort-hotel.html

If you're going to be there for an entire week, the cottages are pretty nice (require a one-week stay in the summer).  Since we were only going to be there for a long weekend, we booked ground floor lakefront rooms in the hotel.  They were basic hotel rooms --- nothing fancy, but the place worked really well for us ... lots of grills, picnic tables, great kids pool for the little ones and enough freedom to run around for the older ones.  And the price was really reasonable (I think about $125 per night).

If you're only going to be there a couple of nights, you might want to check into staying onsite at Cedar Point.  The main hotel is pricey, but very nice, and worth the premium for the convenience.

When I was a little kid, there were 8 families that spent a week on Lake Erie every summer.  We always had beach front cottages ... and always spent a day at Cedar Point.  I don't remember the names of the places, but they're out there somewhere.

Good luck!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 29, 2006)

We were looking to spend two nights there, is it worth the extra cost to stay on site and avoid the traffic?  Also, if you get there early, can you go to the hotel and go to the park from there?


----------



## jerseygirl (May 29, 2006)

If you're only going to be there 2 nights, definitely check out the onsite hotels.  They have rooms at all diffferent price ranges.  I'm sure you can get there early, check-in and leave your luggage, then head straight to one of the parks.  It will definitely be worth it to avoid the traffic, walk from your room, etc.  Have a great time!


----------



## schoolinmy3 (Jun 7, 2006)

We stayed onsite a few years ago and enjoyed it immensely! My daughter was only three years old and my boys were 9 and 11 so we felt this would be the best for our family situation. It worked out very well and was very stress free. We could walk right into the park. Also, there was beach access from the hotel. The package deal was reasonable priced.

diane


----------



## TheUnitrep (Jun 7, 2006)

When I used to live in the midwest, I used to go to Cedar Point every year.  While we did mostly day trips, we have stayed both off-site and at the Hotel Breakers (on site).

The convenience of staying at the Breakers always made it my favorite.

The last time I went to C.P. was four or five years ago.  It was memorable, however, as I got to ride in the front car of Millenium Force.  Of course I got to ride my other favorites: Magnum XL 2000, Demon Drop, Gemini, Blue Streak and Mean Streak.

Thinking about C.P. sure brings back some great memories!

Have a fantastic trip (I'm green with envy)!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 24, 2006)

We have decided to stay at the Hotel Breakers.  A question:  Check out is 11:00 AM, my wife won't be going to the park the last day - double knee replacement and can't handle it, would there be something for her to do at the Hotel to occupy her time till we were finished at the park - probably 3-5 hours?


----------



## northovr (Jun 24, 2006)

Maples Motel is right next to the back entrance of Cedar Point.
I normally try to stay at the Knights Inn used to be the Villiager Inn when I go.


----------

